# Sweet & Sour Chicken Lollipops!



## keltin (Oct 28, 2007)

Found this recipe online, called Chicken Lollipops! Awesome idea.

BUT, very labor intensive. The link here makes it sound easier than it is. And actually, I prefer to cut the tips away and then use a circular score across the meat and bone to peel it….but try it out and see what you like.

The idea is to take chicken wings (or drumsticks) and cut and roll the meat down the bone to make a “lollipop” that you fry and then bake to set a sauce.

I did wings with a sweet and sour sauce. And let me tell you, it was all the rage. Everyone loved it. They raved about messy eating with no mess!.......because the bones here are the perfect built-in toothpick. These were amazing appetizers, and I can not recommend them enough. BUT, they are rather labor intensive.

Here’s the first pack of wings rolled and prepped. Then, after frying, they look like this. Then, after baking and setting the sauce, they look like this for serving. Enjoy!

Starting...







Halfway...







Sauce is set!







YUMS!


----------



## letscook (Oct 28, 2007)

Wooo they looked good to me .  what your sweet and sour sauce,
I think i would use something to decorate the end of the  bone  so it didn't look like they were already nippled on.  You know how some people are. Like the liittle hats on a rib roast or even foil, just on the very end.  Even tho it is 8 am I could eat the plate of them.  Good Idea for dish to pass for the holidays.  Thinking Buffalo style, satay style, teriaki,  thanks for the new Ideas


----------



## keltin (Oct 28, 2007)

I just used a Kinkoman sweet and sour jar sauce. Same thing I did last time I made these with BBQ sauce. Tipping them sounds interesting and perhaps something to do for a fancy presentation, but I did these for technique and movie night here for DW and I. Didn’t really care about the “plating” aspect since this pictorial is about the technique and not the serving. 

And to tell the truth, this technique is a bit complicated and not for the novice or short tempered. The recipe I linked to talks about using the cap to pull the meat, but I’ve done this twice, and I can assure you it is easier to disjoint each piece and then score the meat around the bone and then use your fingers to dig in and turn the meat on the bone. 

A bit labor intensive, but it makes for an awesome dish. The meat is WAY more juicy and tender than your average chicken wing.


----------



## Loprraine (Oct 29, 2007)

I tried making them once, but massacred the meat.  Time to try again!  Yours look great!


----------



## letscook (Oct 29, 2007)

I saw tyler florence do them only using the drumette -- look easy,  i like your as you using all but the tip.   I suppose as you do them they will get easier.  going to try them this weekend.  thanks again


----------



## keltin (Oct 29, 2007)

letscook said:


> I saw tyler florence do them only using the drumette -- look easy, i like your as you using all but the tip. I suppose as you do them they will get easier. going to try them this weekend. thanks again


 
Tyler makes everything look easy! 

But you're right, the more you do them, the easier it gets. The first 2-3 are the hardest, then you kind of get into a groove. The drumettes are the easiest of all, but the two bone piece requires a little extra work.


----------

